

Internet Explorer’s new official mascot is a robot-fighting anime heroine - markdunphy
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/11/06/internet-explorers-new-official-mascot-inori-aizawa-cute-robot-fighting-anime-heroine/

======
Vaskivo
(Disclaimer: I haven't see the video)

This is an old Japanese meme known as "OS-tan"[1], meaning something like
"Operating System girl". It has branched out to consoles, mobile OS's and
browsers. It's interesting to see Microsoft using the meme to generate some
buzz and start some major marketing (Mascots are HUGE in Japan).

On the other hand, that article is just lazy, and lacks research. It just
stated that Aizawa exists, what is written in the official page and nothing
more. I was expecting something about the meme so people don't think this is
some "insane" or "genious" publicity stunt. It's just Microsoft riding a known
fad. It's interesting to see an old company like them adopting internet
culture. I'm curious to see what follows this.

[1]: [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS-tan](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS-
tan)

EDIT: After posting this I started exploring. The character creator's page in
much more interesting than the article:
[http://www.collateralds.com/news/random/the-story-of-
aizawa-...](http://www.collateralds.com/news/random/the-story-of-aizawa-
inori/)

------
Segmentation
Here's the video of the anime:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTUlF7NA2o](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTUlF7NA2o)

